# Tozer Electronic Library (CROSS) on sale



## Broadus

Received the following email from Rejoice Christian Software and wanted to pass it along.

Bill

Special: The A.W. Tozer Electronic CD-ROM Library (CROSS Format for use with Bible Explorer and WORDsearch)

Print Value: $700.00 
OUR CD PRICE: $29.95 (wow!)

Features 57 Volumes by A.W. Tozer on CD-ROM:

Attributes of God, The (Volumes 1 & 2) 
Best of A.W. Tozer, The (Volumes 1 & 2) 
Born After Midnight 
Christ the Eternal Son 
Christian Book of Mystical Verse, The 
Counselor, The 
Early Tozer: A Word in Season, The 
Echoes from Eden 
Faith Beyond Reason 
Gems from Tozer 
God Tells the Man Who Cares 
God's Pursuit of Man (formerly The Pursuit of Man and The Divine Conquest) 
How to Be Filled with the Holy Spirit 
I Call It Heresy! 
I Talk Back to the Devil 
Jesus, Author of Our Faith 
Jesus Is Victor 
Jesus, Our Man in Glory 
Let My People Go (A biography of Robert A. Jaffray) 
Man: The Dwelling Place of God 
Men Who Met God 
Next Chapter After the Last, The 
Of God and Men 
Paths to Power 
Price of Neglect, The 
Pursuit of God, The 
La Busqueda (Spanish translation of The Pursuit of God) 
Pursuit of God Study Guide, The 
Quotable Tozer, The (Volumes 1 & 2) 
Radical Cross, The 
Renewed Day by Day (Volumes 1 & 2) 
Root of the Righteous, The 
Rut, Rot, or Revival 
Set of the Sail, The 
Size of the Soul, The 
Success and the Christian 
That Incredible Christian 
This World: Playground or Battleground? 
Tozer on the Almighty God 
Tozer on Christian Leadership 
Tozer on the Holy Spirit 
Tozer on Worship and Entertainment 
Tozer Topical Reader (Volumes 1 & 2) 
Tozer Speaks to Students 
Tozer Pulpit, The (Volumes 1 & 2) 
Tragedy in the Church: The Missing Gifts 
Warfare of the Spirit, The 
We Travel an Appointed Way 
Whatever Happened to Worship? 
Who Put Jesus on the Cross? 
Wingspread (biography of A.B. Simpson)
Plus 7 A.B. Simpson Titles

Christ in the Tabernacle 
Cross of Christ 
Fourfold Gospel, The 
Gospel of Healing 
Holy Spirit, The 
Larger Christian Life, A 
Names of Jesus

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Quotable]

Reading Tozer is like drinking at an oasis in the desert
J. I. Packer

Tozer was a unique voice in his time, but the potency of his writings is timeless
Ravi Zacharias

I fear that we shall never see another Tozer
Leonard Ravenhill

It is doubtful whether God can bless a man greatly until He has hurt him deeply
A. W. Tozer 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Features]

The A.W. Tozer Electronic CD-ROM Library is CROSS Compatible and powered by WORDsearch 7, providing you with:

Automatic Cross Referencing (no need to perform a Bible Reference search) 
Pop Up Bible References Upon Mouse Over 
Various Highlight Color Options 
Searches by Word, Phrase, and Topic 
Attach Notes (fully searchable notes) 
Built-In Word Processor 
Author Your Own Documents for Integration 
Option to Expand Your Digital Library with Hundreds of Titles

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ORDERING]

To order the A.W. Tozer Electronic CD-ROM Library for $29.95 (a 95% savings compared to the print volumes!), go to:

Rejoice Christian Software

Note: This Special Price is Valid through July 11, 2008​


----------



## Ivan

> It is doubtful whether God can bless a man greatly until He has hurt him deeply --- A. W. Tozer



That's an interesting quote.


----------

